# Tire Questions for Dually



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Have my eye on a used Chevrolet 3500 4x4 DWD. Needs tires. If I decide to buy, will need to buy a set of six new tires. Have never had dually before. Am interested in ideas for tires. Will have 6 hole Ainley Chassis Mount on truck

Thanks for help

Ted


----------



## TPhillips (Dec 16, 2010)

duallys4you or something like that has very good prices for dually tires, toyo mud terrains last a very long time, or the all-terrains. Better prices then anywhere else I could find


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Why not the same Michelins you had on your Ford, seemed they wore quite well and should not make any difference if on a dually. You can also look at the Firestone's I have on my Chevy K-2500 they are wearing very good as well. 

Good luck on the new unit Ted, welcome to the dark side. Wish I could have thought of something that would help with the settlement on the chassis mount. 

Old total loss adjuster regards,


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> Why not the same Michelins you had on your Ford, seemed they wore quite well and should not make any difference if on a dually. You can also look at the Firestone's I have on my Chevy K-2500 they are wearing very good as well.
> 
> Good luck on the new unit Ted, welcome to the dark side. Wish I could have thought of something that would help with the settlement on the chassis mount.
> 
> Old total loss adjuster regards,


I went to Costco and checked out some more Michelins. It is hard to get used to buying 6 tires instead of 4. I wish that you could have resolved my insurance fight too.

Filed my complaint in Jeffco today. Will serve USAA by the end of the week

Ted


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I am a costco shopper Ted but my last 3 sets have come from http://www.tirerack.com I have them shipped to my local shop tec and he mounts them and last time I saved $60 per tire!!!!!!
It is worth a peek.


.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> I am a costco shopper Ted but my last 3 sets have come from http://www.tirerack.com I have them shipped to my local shop tec and he mounts them and last time I saved $60 per tire!!!!!!
> It is worth a peek.
> .


I just bought new tires a couple of weeks ago. By the time all was said and done, Tire Rack would have saved me literally a few dollars per tire BUT in the long run would have cost more. The place where I bought, and usually buy my tires does FREE lifetime balance and rotation on all tires bought from them. Since I get this done at least a couple of times per year, I came out better paying a little more now as I'll be at a lower cost by the second rotation.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> I am a costco shopper Ted but my last 3 sets have come from http://www.tirerack.com I have them shipped to my local shop tec and he mounts them and last time I saved $60 per tire!!!!!!
> It is worth a peek.
> 
> 
> .


I am staying with Costco

Why?

1) They know me and get my dog truck in quickly
2) When I have sidewall punctures (mesquite), I get pro-rated refund and replacement tires quickly
3) Nitrogen inflation
4) Free rotation and balance every 3000 miles
5) End of year rebate

Ordered some Michelin MS AT2 like I had on my Ford

Have just been driving my GMC around town a little, but so far, I really like the Duramax/Allison combination


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Can't wait to see it Ted, I'm sure it a a very nice truck, and the Michelins bought locally was the best way to go, I think. 

You are going to really enjoy the Duramax/Allison hookup, it is very smooth. Now get the chassis mount on there so it looks like a real dog truck....;-)


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Drove my truck to Dubuque, Iowa without chassis mount. Drove my truck back from Dubuque with chassis mount.

Put on about 2,000 miles

Loved the Michelins in both directions


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Glad you like the new tires, but there is only one problem.

You know you have to post pics of the new chassis mount!!!!!! haha


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Cowtown said:


> Glad you like the new tires, but there is only one problem.
> 
> You know you have to post pics of the new chassis mount!!!!!! haha


he did yesterday.... ha ha?

.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Lets hear some prices!! I paid $200 each for my 10 ply BFG Mud Terrain KM2's last month.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I paid just over $1300 for six Michelin LTX AT2 at Costco


----------



## tripsteer1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know if you have a perfection tire in your area but a I just bought a set and they beat costco by quite a bit. toyo,cooper,hancook 10 plys are the way to go...anymore you are just paying for the michelin name


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

I just put a set of Goodyears on my Dually...They ride great.... This time I didn't go with the white lettering...so only $1,100...instead of $1,350. I've driven Dually's for 15 years..and many tires....Coopers never made it with many miles. Michelins got choppy fast?? We buy at a local business Totten Tire...who always takes great care of us.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> he did yesterday.... ha ha?
> 
> .


Dang, my bad I missed the entire thread! Well I saw it but didn't realize it was Ted's!

Jeff


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I had very good wear on my two previous sets of Michelins, and on a set of BF Goodrich (made by same factory). Thought that the ride was best with Michelins. They also do well in snow.

This is my first dually, though


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

On my way to the National. Put 600 highway miles on fully loaded truck yesterday.

Very good ride, very good stability with Michelins.

I think that I am going to have to add another leaf spring or perhaps air bag to help carry the load


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't think you can do better than Michelin tires... if you can afford them.

I put 89k on a set of Michelin LTX/MS tires on a Surburban. I now have Michelin LTX/MS2 tires on an '07 Toyota Tundra pickup. Traction is GREAT, and after 10k miles, I see no evidence of wear. 36 lbs of nitrogen in them and rotate every 6k miles.

Good luck at the Nationals!!!


----------

